
OpenSource Smart Mirror, that recommends you clothes - techblogogy
https://www.hackster.io/Techblogogy/magic-mirror-w-stylist-4b3ff7
======
IgorPartola
Has anyone found a cheap and high quality source of one way mirrors? I keep
seeing 24" x 36" panels in the $100s range.

------
soared
Great project, love seeing more of these pop up. What I would like to see is
someone create a solid or unique use case. The wardrobe picker, commute timer,
youtube watching, video calling, selfie taking, etc. is interesting and fun to
build but.. not convincing. I want someone to take time and plan out something
truly useful, and then build it. (Full disclosure, I spent 4 months trying and
didn't find anything. It might just not exist.)

------
Animats
Somebody should make a mirror with a camera just to get rid of all those
stupid selfie shots of people looking into a mirror while holding a camera.

Or something like Photoshop content-aware fill able to recognize the camera
side of cell phones and replace it.

~~~
techblogogy
Our mirror does have a camera built in) For testing purposes we did use mirror
selfies and those photos you just linda stuck around. But Instagram
integration will make it even better))

